# Any brush-on rust convertors that turn the metal dark red instead of bluey-black?



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

As above. I haven't found any, and perhaps there just aren't any because that's simply the chemical nature of rust convertors. 

Why do I want red? To cheat, really: engine block on my car is supposed to be red. Bits of it are, but on most of it the paint has burned off over 30 years and 30,000 miles. It's extremely inaccessible to paint without stripping down the engine bay, in fact ideally you'd need to take the engine out. There's just enough room to slap on a rust convertor to most of the visible bits if I can get my arm to bend in five places. If I could find a rust convertor that turns the metal red, to a blind man down a dark alley it would pass for the original engine paint.


----------

